# Replacing Tyres



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

We own a Bessacarr E495 registered Nov 2008. Have done just under 20,000 miles and going off to France early April for 6 weeks.

I read in all the motorhome magazines, on threads in MHF etc. that tyres should be changed at age 5 years and 7 years max. I am one of those people who has to do everything by the book so am pressuring him indoors to go out and get new tyres.

To replace like with like we have found 225/75 R16 CP Vanco Camper Continental (there is no Load Speed Index marked anywhere on the tyres!) at Event Tyres who were recommended by someone recently in an article I read and they can be fitted by local garage but they are £140 each !! Just wondering if anyone in Maidstone area has replaced tyres recently and if so, would they recommend their supplier\fitter.

Thanks
Haggisbasher


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

See Camskill site, should be 116 Load and R Speed Rating.
Note price !

http://www.camskill.co.uk/m91b0s587...Eff_:_C_Wet_Grip:_B_NoiseClass:_2_Noise:_72dB

Terry


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

That is around the current price for the tyres you mention. Would not hurt to ask for a 10% discount as you are buying 4 tyres, then you might get 5%.

cabby


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

That is a good price go for it, however I do not think you need to replace all four. Your van is similar to mine and the most strain on the tyres are on the front ones. Change these by all means, but I would think the rear one will last a bit longer. However, your decision entirely and of course your money.

Have a good trip.

Dave


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Our 225/75R16C Conti Vanco 2 are 118/116R load rating.

Peter


----------



## Searchforsites (Mar 3, 2013)

We changed ours last week as they were worn (25k miles)

Originals were Continental Vanco Camper but have changed for Michelin Agilis Camping 225 75 16, chose these as they are supposedly quieter but also have the M+S mark (Mud and snow) 
£114 each delivered from mytyres.co.uk, £7 each for fitting.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

dovtrams said:


> That is a good price go for it, however I do not think you need to replace all four. Your van is similar to mine and the most strain on the tyres are on the front ones. Change these by all means, but I would think the rear one will last a bit longer. However, your decision entirely and of course your money.
> 
> Have a good trip.
> 
> Dave


If you mean wear when you say "strain" then I would agree with you but many tyre sellers now insist in putting the tyres with the least wear on the back i.e. new tyres on the back so the old tyres will be on the front where they will receive the most "strain".:smile2:


----------



## Lydnian (Jun 8, 2012)

Just had all 4 on mine replaced using Black Circles online. Price for the Michelin Agilis CP M&S £128 each, delivered to local fitter and fitted, balanced and new inserts in metal valves. Worth having a look


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

BillCreer said:


> If you mean wear when you say "strain" then I would agree with you but many tyre sellers now insist in putting the tyres with the least wear on the back i.e. new tyres on the back so the old tyres will be on the front where they will receive the most "strain".:smile2:


If I had meant wear, I would have put it. Pedants we don't need when we are all trying to help each other. As I was told by a tyre fitter, all the wieght and strain on these type of motorhomes are on the front, all the rear ones do is follow. I know what he meant!

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I always use Merityre, they have a branch at Marlow, not far from you.

http://www.merityre.co.uk/branch/car-tyres/marlow

Always had good advice and service from them and they've always managed to beat any online price. Worth checking out.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

haggisbasher said:


> We own a Bessacarr E495 registered Nov 2008. Have done just under 20,000 miles and going off to France early April for 6 weeks.
> 
> I read in all the motorhome magazines, on threads in MHF etc. that tyres should be changed at age 5 years and 7 years max. I am one of those people who has to do everything by the book so am pressuring him indoors to go out and get new tyres.
> 
> ...


Although not in Maidstone I recently replaced my Continental Vanco camper tyres with Michelin Agilis camper tyres 215/70/R15. The difference is quite marked. The ride is better as they seem to soak up the bumps better, they do not make much noise and the motorhome feels very balanced and shure footed. I just mention this as you may like to consider the Michelins which are available on the Etyres web site.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

There has been a lot of discussion about the load rating of tyres for motorhomes, many of us with only 3500kg vans are saying that providing the tyre loading is correct there is no need to buy a camper tyre but keep to the same size.
Do a search on here.

cabby

You may well have a large savings.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

dovtrams said:


> If I had meant wear, I would have put it. Pedants we don't need when we are all trying to help each other. As I was told by a tyre fitter, all the wieght and strain on these type of motorhomes are on the front, all the rear ones do is follow. I know what he meant!
> 
> Dave


Dave I was not being pedantic.

I was trying to understand the logic in what your "Tyre Fitter" told you, in a diplomatic way, as there is not a lot of logic or relevance in his information I'm afraid.

We all know that the rear tyres follow the back but in an emergency situation the condition of the back tyres is often more important than the front.

I think your Tyre Fitter thinks long tyre life is more important than safety.


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

I have just replaced the original 6 Michelin XC Camping 215/75R16C tyres with Michelin Agilis Camping tyres. First reg 2006. I understand that the manufacturers recommend replacement within 10yrs of being on the road. I had my tyres examined every year on the hoist and this time small hairline cracks started to appear on the inside tyre walls. The tread was still ok.
As you say there is a lot of advice on the subject of tyre replacement and you should look at some of the relevant threads on here. Some members replace after 5yrs and some after 7yrs. Some use cheaper van tyres and others feel that camping tyres with strengthened sidewalls are designed for motorhomes that sit for long periods. You do what you are comfortable with after listening to all of the views.
Ian


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

dovtrams said:


> If I had meant wear, I would have put it. Pedants we don't need when we are all trying to help each other. As I was told by a tyre fitter, all the wieght and strain on these type of motorhomes are on the front, all the rear ones do is follow. I know what he meant!
> Dave


Yes we are all trying to help each other, so why so sensitive? You may, as you say, 'know what he meant' but I'll wager that many will, like me, have never heard the word 'strain' used in the context of tyre use. I also think that the fitter was wrong to say 'all the weight is on the front' as IME the rear axle max loading is always greater than the front (on the VIN plate), and in use there will be more weight on the back, not the front. If I am correct then it calls into question the rest of what he said too, surely?
Happy to be corrected !


----------



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

Thank you all for your input and for the info on load and speed rating. As has been said, I can read all the comments and take the info on board but at the end of the day it is my decision what I do and safety being my number one priority we will replace all the tyres and with like for like.


Thanks again for all your comments and advice and wish you all happy motorhoming :smile2:


Haggis


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It might be an idea to tell your fitter the NM rating as well for when they tighten the nuts up. I didn't know mine and my fitter tightened to 220NM (his guess!) instead of the 180NM it should have been.


I only mention this as you said you like things done by the book:smile2:


Graham:smile2:


----------

